# total newb, basic squatting info wanted



## rpc0618 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyy what's up,

I'm moving out of an apartment in Utica, NY and was curious about the whole squatting scene and all that. I'll most likely end up getting the cheapest apartment i can find and pay for with grant money (going to college there now) since it's probably just barely doable financially...

Anyway, just in case...

How do I get to know where people squat?

Is it better or safer to find a place on my own or find someone else to "room" with?

What's the difference between squatting and trespassing?

How would one do this without "Breaking and Entering"- and what constitutes that in the first place?

There are a lot of abandoned buildings and parking lots where others used to be in this town, and also some neighborhoods I don't feel comfortable going just cause I'm super pale an frail. But this also makes me think the potential is high for squatting around here.

Thanks,

rpc


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 5, 2014)

rpc0618 said:


> Heyy what's up,
> 
> I'm moving out of an apartment in Utica, NY and was curious about the whole squatting scene and all that. I'll most likely end up getting the cheapest apartment i can find and pay for with grant money (going to college there now) since it's probably just barely doable financially...
> 
> ...


First off,finding another person,takes having trust in em,two,squatting & trespass,are the same,depends on who catches you. B&E, interring without permission,is B&E, if you are charged with it !


----------



## GinGin (Jan 5, 2014)

Theres alot of info if you use the search function, and you'll probably find most of your questions have been asked and answered previously in other sections. But a little info i heard but havent tested personally(hear it works pretty good tho): As long as you have the beggining down/ security payment or whatever its called for th eapartment, you can live there as long as you want without paying as long as you evacuate before the landlord processes some court shit to have you removed. Alot of fishermen do it in my hometown and they seem to get away with it pretty well. You'll at least get a couple months free for the processing period, but definitly read up on this if youre taking it seriously, could help keep you warm through the worst of this winter.

Edit: basically you can keep doing this as well in other apartments, just dont get caught up in some bullshit and stay too long, or youll be catching some cases and paying some fines.


----------

